# do u know that  BILL GATES WRIST WATCH ROTATES IN ANTI-CLOCKWISE DIRECTION?



## kerthivasan (May 9, 2007)

HI GUYS.
MY FRIEND SAID me that wrist watch of bill gates rotates in anti clockwise direction..
this is bocoz. we all see the hours we have completed 
but bill gates sees how many hours he still have on that day to ahieve something and this is one of the reason for his success..

I DON'T KONW WHETHER IT IS CORRECT OR NOT?
WHAT'S UR OPNION GUYS


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 9, 2007)

Your friend is a mail forwarder or sends a lot of SMS by any chance?


----------



## vish786 (May 9, 2007)

wow tats pretty cool.... watching how many hours i still have to work.

no wonder bill gates is such a great man with tat great money


----------



## rakeshishere (May 9, 2007)

Accept that he is ambitious....but not to this extent


----------



## Anindya (May 9, 2007)

May be after few days we will come to know the person from whome he had copied this idea.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 9, 2007)

These are just pieces of complements for Bill gates, not true.
Imagine when he has to attend a meeting and he is calculating the exact time.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 9, 2007)

this is obviously fake.


----------



## cooldip10 (May 10, 2007)

FAKE for sure.. 

As Vishal Gupta said.. How will he attend his meetings and other things on time.. 

It must be true that he takes everyday a challenge to do something new. Great man he is!!


----------



## srikanthgss (May 10, 2007)

must be filthy rich to order a custom watch that rotates in opposite direction and thats what bill is !


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 10, 2007)

I have heard from my friend... on a quite high post in MS (in OS department.. dunno the details)... that Bill Gates even attends some meetings wearing shorts and T-shirt..... And it wasn't looking as if he was lying....


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 10, 2007)

It might be a bug in his watch, like his softwares but he is just trying to hide it by saying that its a feature


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 10, 2007)

^^haha.
ROFL


----------



## aryayush (May 10, 2007)

If this was one of the reasons for his success, every other person would sport that sort of a watch. This is just a cock and bull story.


----------



## Gigacore (May 11, 2007)

LOL no one can stop time.... then how come bill gates rewind the clock


----------



## freebird (May 11, 2007)

dont know about his watch,but there are rumours about who he actually is!
*egomania.nu/gates.html

*philip.greenspun.com/WealthClockRealTime


----------



## iMav (May 11, 2007)

its a compliment ... nothing more than tht


----------



## nepcker (May 11, 2007)

When I was in high school, I had modified the classroom's clock (we had one on each class) to rotate in the anti-clockwise direction. I had actually done it so that I won't fall asleep on certain classes (anti-clockwise rotating clocks are refreshing).

Why didn't *I* (and my classmates) so rich?

(Is it that I should have modified my *wrist* watch?)


----------

